# Industry News: ARRI announces the ALEXA Mini LF



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 28, 2019)

> Press Release:
> 
> Large-format ALEXA LF sensor in an ALEXA Mini body
> New, cost-efficient Codex Compact Drive for fast and open workflows
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## BeenThere (Mar 28, 2019)

Can you ask it questions?


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Mar 28, 2019)

BeenThere said:


> Can you ask it questions?


Yes: as long as it is not "How much do you cost, and what are the chances of a discount for early adopters?"


----------



## bgoyette (Mar 28, 2019)

Full pricing over on Newsshooter. 55k bade. About 70k for a ready to go package. No licenses. Codex add-ons surprisingly down to earth.


----------

